# Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)



## Chiforce (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir die 10 Lb Power Pro Super 8 Slick (8-fach Flechtung, rund) aus den USA via "James Tackle" (eBay.com) gekauft und will euch hiermit ein paar Fakten zu der Schnur liefern, da ich von ihr sehr angetan bin:

Die 10 LB Schnur ist mit 0,15 mm angegeben, und hat nachgemessene (ca.) 0,18 mm, die Tragkraft ist mit 9 Kg angegeben, was je nachden wie gut der verwendete Knoten ist auch gut hinkommt.

Mein erster Eindruck war einfach nur "WOW" als ich das Teststückchen befingert habe, welches außen an der Verpackung angebracht ist, super rund und glatt, und auch bei ordentlich Druck zwischen Daumennagel und Zeigefinger danach noch rund, bzw wird wieder rund.

(habe auch die Spiderwire Code Red 0,17 oder Nanofil 0,17 in Benutzung und die S8S ist bisher meine beste Schnur)

hier nun noch ein Makro vom Schnuraufbau:

http://img580.*ih.us/img580/7537/img0518yt.jpg


http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/441/img0518o.jpg/


----------



## pikehunter (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*

10LB = 9,0kg !?

Sind 10LB nicht so ungefähr 4,7kg?

Interessiere mich auch für die Schnur, gibt es mittlerweile auch dünnere Schnurstärken?

Gruß
pikehunter


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*

Das eine ist die "Schnurklasse" (Line-Test), in der sich die Schnur befindet, das andere die tatsächliche (lineare) Tragkraft.
Die Klasse wird angegeben, um bspw. IGFA-Rekorde vergleichbar zu machen...
Hat nix mit der tatsächlichen Tragkraft zu tun, die je dünner die Schnur, deutlich stärker davon abweicht. Die "Line-Test" liegt bis zu 50% unter der tatsächlichen Tragkraft. Somit wird halt gewährleistet, dass die Schnur halt mindestens das trägt, was drauf steht.


----------



## k-bay (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*

hab sie mir gestern auch bestellt. 
die ältere power-pro gibt es mittlerweile in der stärke 8lb.


----------



## Lorenz (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*



k-bay schrieb:


> die ältere power-pro gibt es mittlerweile in der stärke 8lb.


Es gibt (/gab?) mindestens noch zwei feinere Durchmesser...


----------



## k-bay (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*

kann sein. ich bestell sie immer via ebay in den usa. da war jetzt 8lb die feinste stärke.


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*

Ich habe d8ie PPS8S in 10 lb bereits seit November letzten Jahres, 

Erste Tests im trockenen und am Wasser wurden bereits durchgeführt, ebenfalls hat ein Teamkollege eine REM Vermessung (REM=Rasterelektronenmikroskop) bei entspannter Schnur durchgeführt.


Hier die Resultate:

Bruchlasttest/Belastungstest:



> Testaufbau: Haken - Knoten -Schnur (~0,3-0,5m) - Knoten - Haltestange
> Haken und Haltestange sind aus 3 mm Schweißdraht, als Knoten kamen der Grinner mit 7-8 Windungen und der Jankowski Knoten zum Einsatz. Diese tests sind mit trockenen Schnüren durchgeführt worden.



Anschlagstest: 2,5 kg Hantel ruckartig angehoben, nichts passiert
Drilltest: 5 kg langsam hoch und runter gezogen, nichts passiert
Härtetest 1: 7 kg, Knoten fangen an durchzurutschen 
Härtetest 2: 15 kg, Schnur reißt im Knoten an der Haltestange

Jeder Test wurde 3 x mit immer neuen Schnurabschnitten druchgeführt. Beim Zuggewicht für den Anschlagtest habe ich mich an dem PB Video orientiert: http://dontknow.me/at/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClAy0Ac2ZDU

Vermessung mittels REM
Eine Vermessung der Schnur ergab einen tatsächlichen Durchmesser von 355µm (0,355 mm) bei entspannter Schnur.

Feldtest auf BC:
die Schnur ist leiser als die Standard PP, ansonsten sehe ich da jetzt keine große Verbesserung.


----------



## Chiforce (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*



pikehunter schrieb:


> 10LB = 9,0kg !?
> 
> Sind 10LB nicht so ungefähr 4,7kg?
> 
> ...



Die 10LB sind wie gesagt nur eine "Klasse" in der die Schnur eingestuft wird, ist bei dem Amis so.
Die von mir genannten 9Kg sind sicherlich mit einem guten Knoten (Bimini) im realen Gebrauch zu erzielen, getestet hatte Denni_Lo (Danke für die Ergänzung) mit Knoten einen Abriß mit 15Kg, seine getesteten Knoten fingen bei 7Kg an zu rutschen, was jetzt nicht heißen soll, daß die knoten schlecht sind, eher ein gutes Urteil für die Beschichtung der S8S. irgendwo dazwischen wird die lieare Tragkraft liegen.

Die S8S gibt es als "kleinsten" Durchmesser in der 10LB (angegebene 0,15mm) fällt aber etwas dicker aus.
ich würd aber sagen die REM-Messung von 0,355mm vermute ich mal eine "entspannte" Schnur (?), unter Zugbelastung wird die Flechtung enger.

Die "normale" PP gibt es auch schon in der klasse 5LB
http://www.ebay.de/itm/390368996721?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*



Chiforce schrieb:


> ...seine getesteten Knoten fingen bei 7Kg an zu rutschen, was jetzt nicht heißen soll, daß die knoten schlecht sind
> ...


Diese Eigenschaft haben aber fast alle mir bekannten Geflechtschnüre, daher wird auch immer empfohlen mehr windungen aufzubringen als mit vergleichbarer Mono.

Bei Mono rutscht so schnell nichts weil die Schnur durch Dehnung und das Eindrücken in die unteren Wicklungen sich quasi im Knoten verkeilt, kann ein Geflecht nicht da es keine Dehnung gibt und es nicht Formstabil ist sondern dazu neigt unter Druck platt zu werden.


----------



## Bassattack (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*

|wavey:Hallo,das die Geflochtene nicht durflutscht ,da hilft einfach nach dem Knoten ein kleines tröpfchen Sekundenkleber somit hat man keine Probleme damit.

Lg Mario:m


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*



Bassattack schrieb:


> |wavey:Hallo,das die Geflochtene nicht durflutscht ,da hilft einfach nach dem Knoten ein kleines tröpfchen Sekundenkleber somit hat man keine Probleme damit.
> 
> Lg Mario:m


Es reicht wenn man das kurze Schnurende mit einem Feuerzeug anglimmt damit sich ein Hubbel bildet, der Verankert die Sache bombenfest.


----------



## Bassattack (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Es reicht wenn man das kurze Schnurende mit einem Feuerzeug anglimmt damit sich ein Hubbel bildet, der Verankert die Sache bombenfest.




Das mach ich nebenbei auch noch ,aber wie gesag das mit den Sekundenkleber hilft grossartig , eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Chiforce (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*

Beim Bimini-Twist rutscht hinterher auch so nichtsmehr, und der Knoten kommt fast an die lineare Tragkraft ran.

Der Albright ist auch gut, um z.B. ein Vorfach direkt anzuknüpfen, wer sich dann Sorgen über Hänger in den Ringen macht, dem kann ich "Knot-Sense" von Loon empfehlen, ist ein UV-Kleber, der nach der Härtung elastisch bleibt, am Tage reicht Sonnenlicht für die Härtung aus (im Schatten verarbeiten) und Nachts eine kleine LED-UV Lampe (Geldscheinprüfer).
Auch super für Drop-Shot Hakenknoten, um dem Haken eine bessere "Führung" zu geben.

Das habe ich bei fast allen Knoten im Einsatz, super Material:
(Link zu Ebay, *UK*)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360425595692


----------



## pikehunter (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*

Ich verwende um ein Vorfach (FC) an die geflochtene anzuknüpfen auch den Albright-Knoten, jedoch die verbesserte Variante. Habe dennoch gelegentlich Schnurriss (am Knoten). Meist beim Anhieb. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?
Passiert es Euch auch manchmal mit dem Albright-Knoten?


----------



## Franky (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*

Sooo... Und auch hier der "Überetzungsservice" von US auf deutsche Angaben... 







Leider habe ich keine verlässlichen Infos zum angegebenen Durchmesser der US-Angaben finden können. TWH ist der einzige gewesen, der was dabei hatte. Die Werte kommen mir aber stark bekannt vor  :m (Daher habe ich die Standard-PowerPro mit in der Übersicht belassen)
Aber die Restdaten sollten übereinstimmen und hoffentlich zur richtigen Schnurfindung hüben wie drüben führen.


----------



## jungt6 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*

hab die schnur auch in gebrauchTop schnur... wenn ihr verlässliche angaben wollt dann noknot benutzen und versuchen soviel gewicht wie möglich zu heben bis sie dann halt reist dabei benutze ich gewischte von ner hantelbank und steiger das langsam hoch... wenn man knoten macht reist die schnur natürlich früher ist bei jeder schnur so


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2012)

*AW: Power Pro "Super 8 Slick" (Innovate Textiles / Shimano)*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Vermessung mittels REM
> Eine Vermessung der Schnur ergab einen tatsächlichen Durchmesser von 355µm (0,355 mm) bei entspannter Schnur.
> 
> Feldtest auf BC:
> die Schnur ist leiser als die Standard PP, ansonsten sehe ich da jetzt keine große Verbesserung.



Danke #6 , auch ohne REM lag ich mit Augen-optischen und Finger-haptischen ca. 0,3mm nach Gebrauch und erfolgter variabler Auffaserung also gar nicht schlecht ... 
Ich sehe die gleiche Verbesserung, aber die faktisch vorhandene hohe Tragkraft ist bei dem dicken Seil eben auch logisch.

Die normale grüne 8lb PowerPro (eingefischte) ist sehr viel dünner, die noch ungefischte 10lb auch noch merklich.


----------

